# Warning beep at certain speeds?



## big face (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi 
Ive got a 1998 A6 and there is a warning beep everytime the car accelerates over 30kmh...Can this just be turned of/changed ?....How?.......or is it an indication of something more serious!
Cheers


----------



## 2TrboA6 (May 11, 2004)

It is the speed reminder which is set (in my 02) by pushing in the clock adjusting stick. There is more info in the owners manual under speed reminders. You can turn them off just cant remember the exact process off the top of my head. If you dont have a owners manual let me know and ill look in mine.


----------



## big face (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (2TrboA6)*

Thanks.... I do NOT have the manual (yet) so would appreciate knowing the procedure - would save me the trials & errors of just pushing buttons!
So.... The clock adjusting stick doesnt just change the time then

Cheers


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (big face)*

hitting the left gauge cluster stalk once will set the speed warning at the speed you're going. the warning beep will go off if you accelerate around 10mph over the assigned speed. 
to disable the current speed setting.... HOLD the left cluster stalk in ... it'll beep, and you'll see the speed warning symbol pop up with two "strikeout" lines thru it. 
you can easially rest it to a different speed by pressing the stalk briefly at the speed you want it at.


----------

